

Eye Tracking hardware + Kinect games for fighting against dyslexia - deveshz
http://www.livemint.com/2012/05/08204959/Defeating-dyslexia.html

======
deveshz
See the Video here of the project: The D Labs
<http://www.imaginecup.com/IC12/Champions/PeoplesChoice>

------
deveshz
Winner of Microsoft Imagine Cup - 2012 People Choice Award and 3rd Coca Cola
Health Awareness Award. <http://imaginecup.com>

------
deveshz
[http://www.financialexpress.com/news/techies-with-a-
mission/...](http://www.financialexpress.com/news/techies-with-a-
mission/951437/0)

